# 4 way dimmer question...



## Donny Holland (Mar 23, 2005)

Hello everyone new poster here...

Just stumbled in and was wondering if you guys know of and other 4 way dimmer switches besides the "Lutron" variety. I am looking to save a penny or two if possible. 

I'm in the middle of a full 1st floor remodel on a 3000 sf house redoing (bathroom, kitchen, plumbing, electric, lighting, flooring, and floorjoists as it turned out lol)

thanks
/donny


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm a 16 year veteran master electrician, and I didn't even know that anyone made a 4-way dimmer. I have generally installed the dimmer at the 3way location if possible to avoid having to use a 4way dimmer (which I thought didn't exist). That being said, Lutron is a preferred and famously high quality dimming device. If you're doing a remodel on a 3000 sq ft home, it must be a dandy house. I'm not so sure that I'd try scrimping on things that people are going to actually touch and use on a daily basis. Give this house the electrical devices it deserves and buy good stuff.


----------



## Donny Holland (Mar 23, 2005)

*yep*



mdshunk said:


> I'm a 16 year veteran master electrician, and I didn't even know that anyone made a 4-way dimmer. I have generally installed the dimmer at the 3way location if possible to avoid having to use a 4way dimmer (which I thought didn't exist). That being said, Lutron is a preferred and famously high quality dimming device. If you're doing a remodel on a 3000 sq ft home, it must be a dandy house. I'm not so sure that I'd try scrimping on things that people are going to actually touch and use on a daily basis. Give this house the electrical devices it deserves and buy good stuff.


I hear ya... These Lutron (faedra and Maestro) are great you just run regular 3 wire and you can daisey up to 10 of them to one circuit dimming from all locations. Its about 28 bucks(if you shop) for the master and then its 18 per slave controller. They work great and I will definately use them, I was just wondering if there was something less high tech out there. These things have all kinda features like ramp off and on and delayed off and so forth that are very cool but unecessary. Anyway thanks for the advice I agree with you I'll just stick to these.

/donny


----------



## Electricmanscot (Feb 6, 2005)

Lutron, Lightolier, Leviton, Pass & Seymour all make them. If you are looking to save money, multiple location dimming is probably not for you.


----------

